# Chinese Police and Firearms.



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2014)

[h=2]Police firearms
[/h] [h=3]Weaponised[/h] [h=1]Most Chinese police have long gone without firearms. In the wake of terrorist incidents, that is changing[/h]



> WHEN five assailants armed with long knives started murdering  bystanders at a railway station in the south-western Chinese city of  Kunming on March 1st, the first police to respond were ill-equipped to  fight back. Most had no guns, which ordinary officers typically go  without. One who did quickly ran out of bullets. Some officers used  their batons while others resorted, bravely but ineffectually, to  wielding fire extinguishers which they found at the scene. A specially  trained unit of police with guns arrived as long as 20 minutes later and  shot four of the attackers dead.
> 
> 
> The government promptly decided it must make weapons more readily  available to police. It has acted quickly to do sosome critics say too  quickly and too rashly.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought in China it was all about controlling people with guns. That's how the red army maintains control over the civilians, they've got guns and the civilians don't.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I thought in China it was all about controlling people with guns. That's how the red army maintains control over the civilians, they've got guns and the civilians don't.



Nope.

You can see police and military walking, marching and driving through the streets without any weapons at all.

It is not all that overtly oppressive in China and really hasn't been since 1976 with the exception of Tiananmen Square in 1989. And that is not as cut and dried as most would like to think

Interestingly I have come across mainland Chinese who are terrified of handguns but have no fear at all of AK47s


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2014)

arnisador said:


> *Police firearms
> *
> 
> *Weaponised*
> ...



With the bombings that have occurred in China of late this really does not surprise me,  thanks for the article


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2014)

Which shoots arguments for banning guns to stop mass killings right in the foot....


----------



## Tgace (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2frp1b7JhDs]http://youtu.be/2frp1b7JhDs[/video]

I guess any shot that does the job is a good shot, but there was as much luck as skill there. From what I hear the Chinese police force is in need of some serious training. For all the "American Cops don't get enough training" memes, the Chinese police REALLY don't get enough training to just give officers guns and set them loose.

Shootings rise after China gives its police guns


----------

